# Politics and News > World Affairs >  South Africa civilization ending```

## valley ranch

South Africans trapped like frogs in boiling water as racial violence escalates

*HELESTI Daye-Fourie never leaves her house after dark. The risk of being shot standing in her own driveway is too high.
*

Protesters from Ennerdale, a suburb in the south of Johannesburg, burn tyres and barricade streets around the suburb during a violent protest over a lack of service delivery in the area on May 9, 2017. Picture: Tadeu Andre/AFP_Source:AFP_

HELESTI Daye-Fourie never leaves her house after dark. The risk of being carjacked and shot standing in her own driveway is too high.
Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moments notice.
Thats because Ms Day-Fourie doesnt want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed  as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away.
In Centurion, an hours drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year.
It makes us sound extremely paranoid, but this is how you need to live in South Africa if you want to stay safe, she said. Always cautious, always aware and always ready with an escape route. This is how we have to live, because s**t like this happens.


happens.
The 37-year-old, who works in digital marketing, said that she and most other South Africans were so used to being frogs in the pot of boiling water that most days we dont really realise how much is wrong with South Africa at the moment.
We have become so used to the daily instances of crime around us that we probably dont even react to it anymore, she said. And that is the scary part. I guess if we had to react to what is happening around us, like normal people would, we just wont be able to function on a day-to-day basis.
There has been rising racial violence in South Africa. Farmers in South Africa suffer more murders per capita than any other community across the world outside a war zone, and many are increasingly weighing their future.
But for the average family, the plummeting currency makes emigration unaffordable. Countries like Australia, the US and Canada accept a certain number of refugees each year, mainly through referrals from the UNHCR.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/econo...9bb861b617d8ac

----------

Rutabaga (11-17-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

As of 2015, the UN body had about 112,000 registered refugees in South Africa, the majority from Somalia, the Congo and Ethiopia, with 899 resettlement submissions made in that year. For those wishing to come to Australia, the only other option is under the special humanitarian program, which requires a sponsor already here to apply on their behalf.
Ms Day-Fourie said most South Africans don’t want to leave, but for the sake of her children, “not considering emigration would be selfish”. She believes becoming a victim of violence is only a matter of time if they remain in the country.
She said the process of leaving “starts with a mind shift”. “We have a beautiful country and 85 per cent of the people are warm and loving. But bad things happen and becoming a victim of violent crime is not a case of if but when,” she said.



Johannesburg mother of two Helesti Daye-Fourie._Source:Supplied
“A few years ago, while walking in a park with my ex-husband, we were mugged. I fortunately got away without any injuries, but he was stabbed in the back trying to keep the two guys back while I ran looking for help.”
Ms Day-Fourie considers herself “extremely lucky” that this was the only time she had been a direct victim of crime. “But we are all on a daily basis indirectly victims of the crime around us,” she said. “None of us live a free life when you are always looking over your shoulder and locking up your house like Fort Knox the moment you walk in.”
Leaving, she said, is an expensive process with no guarantees, and the weak conversion rate makes it “almost impossible” for the average family. The language test required to apply for a visa alone will cost her more than a months’ worth of groceries.
“Most people just don’t have that much spare cash floating around,” she said. “So saving and planning takes a few years ... and then when you think you are ready, immigration laws change.”

http://www.news.com.au/finance/econo...9bb861b617d8ac
_

----------

teeceetx (11-17-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

It sounds like Baltimore!

----------

DeadEye (11-18-2017),DonGlock26 (11-18-2017),RMNIXON (11-17-2017),teeceetx (11-17-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Media doesn't care about this because it is black on white violence. Just another part of the ongoing genocide of white people.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-17-2017)

----------


## Hillofbeans

Africans have never been accused of being civilized.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-17-2017),Quark (11-17-2017)

----------


## Sundance

Disgusting.

We need to offer the white South Africans refuge in America.

Instead of the Muslim rapists and welfare cases.

----------

Coolwalker (11-17-2017),Crusader (11-17-2017),Deno (11-17-2017),Frankenvoter (11-17-2017),MrogersNhood (11-18-2017),Quark (11-17-2017),QuaseMarco (11-18-2017),valley ranch (11-17-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Disgusting.
> 
> We need to offer the white South Africans refuge in America.
> 
> Instead of the Muslim rapists and welfare cases.


Thanks, times 1000.

----------

valley ranch (11-17-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

White South Africans have been relocating to places like Georgia (the one in the Caucasus, not the one with Hotlanta), New Zealand, and Uruguay.

I'm certain some will come to the US and assimilate easily.

----------

Quark (11-17-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

A lot of the English-speaking white South Africans (called Ouitlanders in Afrikaans) are descended from US miners who went there in the 1890s.


Miners go where the minerals are and that meant SA for a long time.

----------

Quark (11-17-2017),valley ranch (11-17-2017)

----------


## Oskar

If this picture was taken during the terrorist days of Winnie and Nelson Mandela (before they became leftist media sweethearts and "world leaders") there would be a suspected informer in that flaming tire.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necklacing

----------


## Quark

> South Africans trapped like frogs in boiling water as racial violence escalates
> 
> *HELESTI Daye-Fourie never leaves her house after dark. The risk of being shot standing in her own driveway is too high.
> *
> 
> Protesters from Ennerdale, a suburb in the south of Johannesburg, burn tyres and barricade streets around the suburb during a violent protest over a lack of service delivery in the area on May 9, 2017. Picture: Tadeu Andre/AFP_Source:AFP_
> 
> HELESTI Daye-Fourie never leaves her house after dark. The risk of being carjacked and shot standing in her own driveway is too high.
> Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moments notice.
> ...


South African civilization ended when South African Whites were forced to give up there country. It is interesting to note that under apartheid the Zulus tended to support White South Africans and wanted them to stay. I'm told but do not know that for sure that Zululand is a relatively quiet place.

----------

teeceetx (11-17-2017)

----------


## Quark

> White South Africans have been relocating to places like Georgia (the one in the Caucasus, not the one with Hotlanta), New Zealand, and Uruguay.
> 
> I'm certain some will come to the US and assimilate easily.


White South Africans have been coming to the US for quite some time and do assimilate quite easily.

----------


## Oskar

> White South Africans have been coming to the US for quite some time and do assimilate quite easily.


Can they identify as African-Americans?

----------

MrogersNhood (11-18-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

South Africa has been sliding into chaos for many years, and now should be considered a truly third world country with a population of violent barbarians.  This is what happens when 
Whites are no longer in charge.  I know it sounds racist, but the facts are the facts.  It's happened all across Africa as the European Whites were driven from country after country.

Where are the educated intelligent blacks?  Why aren't they reigning in these barbarians?  I guess they are fleeing with the Whites.

----------

Crusader (11-17-2017),Jim Scott (11-17-2017),Quark (11-17-2017)

----------


## Quark

> Can they identify as African-Americans?


I suppose technically they could but the ones I talk to do not. They are citizens not of the US of South African heritage.

BTW: Many Blacks that I know that have immigrated to the US in recent years do not refer to themselves as African-American but just as Americans.

----------


## Quark

> South Africa has been sliding into chaos for many years, and now should be considered a truly third world country with a population of violent barbarians.  This is what happens when 
> Whites are no longer in charge.  I know it sounds racist, but the facts are the facts.  It's happened all across Africa as the European Whites were driven from country after country.
> 
> Where are the educated intelligent blacks?  Why aren't they reigning in these barbarians?  I guess they are fleeing with the Whites.


If the intelligent Blacks can they do. I know some and that's exactly what they have done. What's left in Africa for the most part is jungle rat animals.

----------

teeceetx (11-18-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Disgusting.
> 
> We need to offer the white South Africans refuge in America.
> 
> Instead of the Muslim rapists and welfare cases.


exactly right.

----------

Louise (11-17-2017),QuaseMarco (11-18-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

> South African civilization ended when South African Whites were forced to give up there country. It is interesting to note that under apartheid the Zulus tended to support White South Africans and wanted them to stay.


Under apartheid black Africans were fleeing into South Africa because of the economic advantages even under institutional segregation. I am not attempting to justify that policy, only to say that people understood the real world advantages. 

Apartheid could have been dismantled with stability and property rights granted (but NO!) we had to have a Marxist Revolution and now South Africa another Turd World Shit Hole to escape from...........

----------

2cent (11-18-2017),Quark (11-18-2017),teeceetx (11-18-2017)

----------


## Oskar

What exists in SA now is reverse apartheid. The ANC never wanted equality - it was about black supremacy.

----------

Crusader (11-17-2017),Quark (11-18-2017),teeceetx (11-18-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

They really need to get out of there...I realize it is their home...but they can make a home anywhere...they can't replace a child or a mother.

----------

Oskar (11-17-2017),teeceetx (11-18-2017),valley ranch (11-17-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

its white genocide...so its not considered wrong.

----------

Oskar (11-17-2017),Quark (11-18-2017),teeceetx (11-18-2017),valley ranch (11-17-2017)

----------


## Crusader

> What exists in SA now is reverse apartheid. The ANC never wanted equality - it was about black supremacy.


Absolutely true and what's worse is the whole of the civilized world knew it would happen and allowed it. But many progressives see no problem with it, they actually see it as turn about is fair play. Even though under apartheid the county as a whole was much better off. The ANC that all of the free world gushed over is a communist political party the U.S. and the rest of the western world supported them. What the hell, only goes to show, to the western progressives even communism is better then white rule.

I read an article in the National Review that said the only chance white SA have is to pull their money and buy a large city size coastal section of the country and make their own 'Taiwan' type of city. Free and independent of the rest of SA. The more I look at it, the more I agree with the NR.

----------

Oskar (11-17-2017),Quark (11-18-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Under apartheid black Africans were fleeing into South Africa because of the economic advantages even under institutional segregation. I am not attempting to justify that policy, only to say that people understood the real world advantages. 
> 
> Apartheid could have been dismantled with stability and property rights granted (but NO!) we had to have a Marxist Revolution and now South Africa another Turd World Shit Hole to escape from...........


A close friend of ours had a business in South Africa, I'm fairly certain during apartheid.  You're right about the blacks fleeing into that area.  However, maybe not so much about 'understanding real world advantages'.
Our friend decided to give the hardest workers he ever knew breaks and bonuses, but quickly learned what a huge mistake that was.  If he gave them a bonus, they'd quit.  Even if they did show up, they'd lay around all day.
So, he went back to paying as usual, and bingo - he got his hard workers back.  Go figure.

Another friend has a sister, (white), who lives in S.A., and just visited here for a month.  She described it just as the OP does.  She and her partner have a small house surrounded by a 6-ft. fence that gets bolted shut at night, and neither dares venture out of the house.
Both she and her partner could move the U.S. _easily_.  But she went _back,_ instead of the other way around.
(Family here w/plenty of money, and open arms, etc.)

It sure would be interesting to know why they choose to stay.  Might be because the partner is a veterinarian, and feels an obligation to stay, but that's just guess.  
 :Dontknow: s

----------


## Taxcutter

First the ANC came for the whites.

Then they'll go after the 'coloreds' (Indians).

Then they'll go after the Zulus.

The ANC is dominated by Xhosa tribesmen.

By then South Africa will be a wretched hellhole - like the rest of sub-Saharan Africa - with rich mineral deposits nobody there has any idea how to get at.

----------

Madison (11-18-2017)

----------


## Quark

> Under apartheid black Africans were fleeing into South Africa because of the economic advantages even under institutional segregation. I am not attempting to justify that policy, only to say that people understood the real world advantages. 
> 
> Apartheid could have been dismantled with stability and property rights granted (but NO!) we had to have a Marxist Revolution and now South Africa another Turd World Shit Hole to escape from...........


Blacks in Africa are generally cave dwellers and have a tribal mentality based on ignorance and stupidity. There was a reason for apartheid, Whites knew that the Blacks could not govern themselves (with the possible exception of the Zulus and they have their own homeland). You can't expect any good coming from cavemen with two year old mentality.

----------


## Quark

> They really need to get out of there...I realize it is their home...but they can make a home anywhere...they can't replace a child or a mother.


It's to late for them now. The South African Rand is near worthless and being White they can't claim refugee status. You can leave a country like that under two conditions; politically correct minority refugee status or with a lot of wealth. This lady and her family have neither.

----------


## Quark

> Absolutely true and what's worse is the whole of the civilized world knew it would happen and allowed it. But many progressives see no problem with it, they actually see it as turn about is fair play. Even though under apartheid the county as a whole was much better off. The ANC that all of the free world gushed over is a communist political party the U.S. and the rest of the western world supported them. What the hell, only goes to show, to the western progressives even communism is better then white rule.
> 
> I read an article in the National Review that said the only chance white SA have is to pull their money and buy a large city size coastal section of the country and make their own 'Taiwan' type of city. Free and independent of the rest of SA. The more I look at it, the more I agree with the NR.


I'm not sure the Whites now have the numbers or money to do that. It would require a large professionally trained army to pull it off. Most of the wealthy and smart Whites left along time ago. What's left now is White Liberals who thought they could make a deal with the devil because they sympathized with the devil. Goes to show how wrong that strategy is but our Liberal Whites think they can do the same thing.

We have entered the Neo-Dark Ages courtesy of White Liberals making deals with the devil.

----------

Crusader (11-18-2017)

----------


## Quark

> A close friend of ours had a business in South Africa, I'm fairly certain during apartheid.  You're right about the blacks fleeing into that area.  However, maybe not so much about 'understanding real world advantages'.
> Our friend decided to give the hardest workers he ever knew breaks and bonuses, but quickly learned what a huge mistake that was.  If he gave them a bonus, they'd quit.  Even if they did show up, they'd lay around all day.
> So, he went back to paying as usual, and bingo - he got his hard workers back.  Go figure.
> 
> Another friend has a sister, (white), who lives in S.A., and just visited here for a month.  She described it just as the OP does.  She and her partner have a small house surrounded by a 6-ft. fence that gets bolted shut at night, and neither dares venture out of the house.
> Both she and her partner could move the U.S. _easily_.  But she went _back,_ instead of the other way around.
> (Family here w/plenty of money, and open arms, etc.)
> 
> It sure would be interesting to know why they choose to stay.  Might be because the partner is a veterinarian, and feels an obligation to stay, but that's just guess.  
> s


The Blacks are just like our Native American Indians. They have a two year old mentality and caveman attitude. Although I'll admit that more and more our Native American Indians are seeing the light and becoming better educated and are starting to make something of them selves and leaving the reservations. I don't think there is any hope for the Black Africans as the really smart ones are leaving and the stupid ones are staying behind to breed like rats on a sinking ship.

As to your White friend going back it's either because they are White Liberals or quite frankly they see no place else to go. I mean lets face it in another decade or two America will be just another South Africa. Whites need to wake and and smell the crap and what is happening to the White race world wide. The White race faces total extermination.

----------


## Quark

> First the ANC came for the whites.
> 
> Then they'll go after the 'coloreds' (Indians).
> 
> Then they'll go after the Zulus.
> 
> The ANC is dominated by Xhosa tribesmen.
> 
> By then South Africa will be a wretched hellhole - like the rest of sub-Saharan Africa - with rich mineral deposits nobody there has any idea how to get at.


If the ANC goes after the Zulus they might be in for quite a surprise.

----------


## Taxcutter

The Xhosas outnumber the Zulus by 10:1

----------


## Madison

Each race should stay on their own continent

White: Europe, America
Black: Africa
Muslimbs: Middle East

----------

Oskar (11-18-2017),Quark (11-18-2017)

----------


## DonGlock26

Some whites don't want to leave or can't. It reminds me of the white elderly people murdered and raped in the American inner cities
after most whites fled progressive judges' busing schemes.

----------


## Quark

> The Xhosas outnumber the Zulus by 10:1


That seems to be just about right. The Xhosas have tried on the Zulus before and had a tough time. With Zululand bordering the sea getting supplies to the Zulus would be relatively easy. I would not want to try taking on the Zulus. From what I hear they are still a tough nut to crack.

----------


## Madison

> Each race should stay on their own continent
> 
> White: Europe, America
> Black: Africa
> Muslimbs: Middle East


**I forgot to add

Asians: Asia
Dinduu: India

Latinos/Mexicans: Mexico and South America

----------


## Oskar

> Each race should stay on their own continent
> 
> White: Europe, America
> Black: Africa
> Muslimbs: Middle East


Asians - the Orient. 

Redskins (easier than trying to differentiate between subcontinental Indian and American Indian - and no I will not use "Native American!) - they could have united and fought smarter but they didn't so now they are few and scattered.

----------


## Oskar

North America is going to break up, so how about this allocation?

Hispanics - Central America, Mexico, American Southwest (including Texas, Colorado, and most of California).

Blacks - The South.

Redskins - (The Upper Midwest, the plains, and the big river (Ohio, Missouri, Mississippi) valleys between the Rockies and Appalachians. This will become a free for all territory with various people living in transition and could easily devolve into the 21st century version of the Wild West.

Snowflake/cultural Marxist whites - the Northeast corridor from D.C area up to Maine.

Sane (conservative) white people - the Pacific Northwest (Washington, Oregon, Idaho, western Montana (and maybe Wyoming and California above Redding).

Canadians may join the PNW, plains, snowflake areas as geography dictates.

Alaska might become independent or be a satellite of the northeast corridor country.

----------


## Madison

> North America is going to break up, so how about this allocation?
> 
> Hispanics - Central America, Mexico, American Southwest (including Texas, Colorado, and most of California).
> 
> Blacks - The South.
> 
> Redskins - (The Upper Midwest, the plains, and the big river (Ohio, Missouri, Mississippi) valleys between the Rockies and Appalachians. This will become a free for all territory with various people living in transition and could easily devolve into the 21st century version of the Wild West.
> 
> Snowflake/cultural Marxist whites - the Northeast corridor from D.C area up to Maine.
> ...


I`m Canadian but you probably can put me in this category:
Sane (conservative) white people - the Pacific Northwest (Washington, Oregon, Idaho, western Montana (and maybe Wyoming and California above Redding).
 :Wink:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Can they identify as African-Americans?



I'd say so!

----------

Oskar (11-18-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> North America is going to break up, so how about this allocation?
> 
> Hispanics - Central America, Mexico, American Southwest (including Texas, Colorado, and most of California).
> 
> Blacks - The South.
> 
> Redskins - (The Upper Midwest, the plains, and the big river (Ohio, Missouri, Mississippi) valleys between the Rockies and Appalachians. This will become a free for all territory with various people living in transition and could easily devolve into the 21st century version of the Wild West.
> 
> Snowflake/cultural Marxist whites - the Northeast corridor from D.C area up to Maine.
> ...



I'm a white man from the South. 'Sup?

----------


## Oskar

> I`m Canadian but you probably can put me in this category:
> Sane (conservative) white people - the Pacific Northwest (Washington, Oregon, Idaho, western Montana (and maybe Wyoming and California above Redding).


Would be honored to meet you there!

----------


## Oskar

> I'm a white man from the South. 'Sup?


Well, I suppose you can hang out while the southeast jungle continues to devolve and then come to the PNW at the last minute (assuming you survive) - but why wait?

----------


## Rutabaga

s. africa is how they wanted...behold the failure...

----------

Quark (11-19-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Well, I suppose you can hang out while the southeast jungle continues to devolve and then come to the PNW at the last minute (assuming you survive) - but why wait?


GFY. Me and other crackers, Cubans, and southern blacks will maintain order. You can bet your ass on that. Bullshit doesn't go very far 'round heanh.

You sir, are full of bullshit.

----------


## Quark

> North America is going to break up, so how about this allocation?
> 
> Hispanics - Central America, Mexico, American Southwest (including Texas, Colorado, and most of California).
> 
> Blacks - The South.
> 
> Redskins - (The Upper Midwest, the plains, and the big river (Ohio, Missouri, Mississippi) valleys between the Rockies and Appalachians. This will become a free for all territory with various people living in transition and could easily devolve into the 21st century version of the Wild West.
> 
> Snowflake/cultural Marxist whites - the Northeast corridor from D.C area up to Maine.
> ...


In order for the PNW to be the home of the sane conservative White people we will have to kick out all the insane Liberal White people (over 50%), Liberal Black people, Immigrant jungle rats, the Hispanics, illegal immigrants, and any others I may fail to mention. I don't see that there are enough sane conservative White (both Christian and non-Christian) people to pull that off.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-26-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I ain't going nowhere. No sir. My family has been here since before there was a US and never owned slaves. They did hire sharecroppers back in the day.
I like this place. I know it. Here's the thing: I have black friends that are just like me.

Let me know the next time your dumbass can catch a Kobia, ok?

Meanwhile, GFY.

----------


## Oskar

> In order for the PNW to be the home of the sane conservative White people we will have to kick out all the insane Liberal White people (over 50%), Liberal Black people, Immigrant jungle rats, the Hispanics, illegal immigrants, and any others I may fail to mention. I don't see that there are enough sane conservative White (both Christian and non-Christian) people to pull that off.


Wouldn't need but a few thousand good men and women. It was a very small minority of Americans who sent the Brits packing.

----------


## Oskar

> I ain't going nowhere. No sir. My family has been here since before there was a US and never owned slaves. They did hire sharecroppers back in the day.
> I like this place. I know it. Here's the thing: I have black friends that are just like me.
> 
> Let me know the next time your dumbass can catch a Kobia, ok?
> 
> Meanwhile, GFY.


Shrug. If you want to end up like these South Africans living on the edge all the time it's no skin off my teeth.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Shrug. If you want to end up like these South Africans living on the edge all the time it's no skin off my teeth.


We'll be OK 'round heanh, you just stay there in your LaLaland, k?

I'm from America. Yes, we got some blacks n whites n spanish n asians. Also Indians, east and Native.

There ya go.

Oh yeah, When's the last time you caught a Kobia?

I'm betting half-past never! So GFY.

0 Kobia in PNW, g'luck with that.

Bet y'all ain't got no mullet, either.

Sounds like a place I would avoid.

----------


## NuYawka

I, for one, have always enjoyed the many flavors of beautiful women from different cultures and nationalities.

Therefore, I would hate to live in a land of only one type of beautiful woman.

BORING!!

----------



----------


## 2cent

> I'm a white man from the South. 'Sup?


 @MrogersNhood, Oscar's busily recruiting again, is what's up.  However, I see you quickly caught on, and turned down the invitation.  (Who cares if it wasn't politely?)

----------

MrogersNhood (11-26-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Meanwhile, GFY.


Tsk, tsk. I thought that you were a southern gentleman.

----------


## Oskar

> @MrogersNhood, Oscar's busily recruiting again, is what's up.


I am? For what? Again? When did I ever "start"?

----------


## Oskar

> I have black friends .


That doesn't mean that you can't be racist. 

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=black+friends

----------


## 2cent

> I am? For what? Again? When did I ever "start"?


Midgardian, I haven't said a word to anyone who might care, so best quit the transparent innocent act, @Oskar.  
You contribute some incite, along with fun posts.  But this crud really gets old.  
Don't push my patience.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> That doesn't mean that you can't be racist. 
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=black+friends

----------

